# Chocolate dipped strawberries



## trolleytreats (Feb 12, 2006)

How do you ship chocolate dipped strawberries??
Cindy


----------



## maggie2 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd try putting each strawberry in a separate small paper muffin cup. Then I'd try to pack them snugly in a box that is just big enough to hold the number of strawberries you're shipping. Then I'd wrap that box in a couple of layers of bubble wrap and put it in a larger box. Fill in any extra space in the larger box with bubble wrap.

That should keep them okay until they get to their destination.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kleenex (Mar 25, 2006)

How about using an empty egg box???


----------



## Art Pollard (Apr 12, 2006)

Be sure to ship them via FedEx.... You don't want the strawberries to sweat (much) and potentially cause your chocolate to sugar bloom.  

In general, dipped strawberries are not using tempered chocolate and so there is also a greater risk of having your chocolate melt since untempered chocolate has a lower melting temperature than tempered chocolate.  Perhaps you can insulate your package and throw a few ice packs in it. (Of course, it refridgerate your strawberries first, then your ice packs will have less work to do to keep things cold.

Hope this helps,

-Art


----------



## trolleytreats (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for taking your time to help me out I am gratefully appreciative, Cindy


----------



## Aurora (Apr 13, 2006)

Depending upon the size of the strawberries you could use Solo or Sweetheart 1 oz. or 2 oz. paper serving cups such as these:

http://www.centralpaper.com/items/75/750091.htm or 

http://www.centralpaper.com/items/75/750150.htm

They are inexpensive and sturdy.


----------



## Swann (Apr 13, 2006)

That depend on how far you are shipping! Send $$$$$ for strawberries and a chocolate bar.


----------

